# Swim training post op



## SB2015 (May 1, 2016)

Very happy to be back at swim training again after spinal op.  Played cautious with BG to identify drop during the session (but knowing that this may change depending on where I start) and with plan to correct after if necessary.  Forgot to set TBR 1 hour before the session so just snacked before I started.  Ran a bit high but very happy to be back swimming again.  

I have been told that I will no longer be able to swim butterfly!! I would have been impressed if I could post op as it is something I could never coordinate before the op!!


----------



## Northerner (May 2, 2016)

Well done on getting back in the pool!  I haven't been swimming since 1992!  I'm sure it will really help with your rehabilitation, although a pity you will now have to drop butterfly from your Rio Olympics hopes...  I could never understand the reason for that stroke - why? Just why????


----------



## HOBIE (May 2, 2016)

Good for you, hope you get better quickly


----------



## Stitch147 (May 3, 2016)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

